# Legal Reset Stats In Team Fortress 2?



## LDV_bomc (Jul 14, 2008)

So, i am one of many poeple who messed up my stats by playing on servers with bots and godmode on, so i searched for any ways to reset my stats.
I didnt have much luck, but then i found the "tf2_playerstats.dmx" file in my steam folder. I opened it in notepad, and i got all the goodies in front of me.
I was just wondering if i could get banned for editing in it. I dont want to take any chances, so if one of you guys know if i could get banned for it, please tell me.

Thankseace!:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Nope, the tf2_playerstats.dmx is a client-side file. Its the file that displays your stats on the in-game loading screen. Changing this file will cause no server problems, Bans , kicks ect. If you delete it all your stats will be wiped. However in the Steam Community page your stats may not be changed as the file there is on a steam server. It may however change when you delete or modify your file.


----------



## LDV_bomc (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you :jackson:


----------



## sqrlking (Nov 3, 2008)

did this work? I opened the stats file with notepad++, but I didn't see what I needed to change... any advice?


----------



## Limisios (Apr 4, 2009)

sqrlking said:


> did this work? I opened the stats file with notepad++, but I didn't see what I needed to change... any advice?


Ok, here's how you do it.

1. Open the file
2. Press Ctrl + f to open the find menu
3. Type in the name of the class you want to change and click search
4. Look for the stat(s) you want to change (you'll notice that there are quite a few)
5. delete the number next to the stat you want to change and retype the number you want to display.
6. If there are any other class stats you want to change, repeat steps 2 - 5 otherwise just save the file and close it.

And that should work.

Oh, and by the way, I'd like to thank 'LDV_Bomc' for giving me the file name and 'Aus_Karlos' for explaining the safety of this method.


----------

